# Photo: pallidinervia



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This plant is one of my favorites I has everything!! It has a very nice light green color which serves to accentuates the heavily bullated leaves and...it is supposed to be very touchy to keep. It seems to do well in pH 5.6 in organic substrate.
Bill


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Truly gorgeous plant!! Do you have a spathe picture?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

No spathes yet. This group will be repotted and then things will really begin to happen as far as spathe development goes. We will see,
Bill


----------

